# Shetland Sheepdog & Various mutts.



## Laika (Feb 19, 2008)

After checking this site off and on since last August I finally decided to join. The advice given here is great!

I have been taking pictures for about 2 years, and seriously working at it for about 8 months.

I mostly take pictures of dogs/my rabbits as I find them easiest to work with - I would love to get some comments on the following photos as I have had some trouble with the colors and can't seem to get them adjusted to how I want them in photoshop. Also, if you have any ideas on how to clean up the tears around their eyes... Thanks 

1. Aztec-Shetland Sheepdog.







2. Aztec-






3. Kitty - Maltese/Poodle mix





4. Laika - Border Collie/Australian Shepherd mix






5. Laika - 






6. Cinnamon - Golden Retriever/Poodle mix.






7. Cedar - Golden Retriever/Poodle mix







8. Kitty -


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 22, 2008)

Aww, nice puppies.  #5 is my favorite.  She is smiling at the camera!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 25, 2008)

Welcome 

I am also a dog-person, so i like your models 

Anyway, why not say hello in the welcome&intro section?


----------

